# RJ -- my first betta.



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I guess this is my (and his) introduction. I'm Ryan, 14 years old, just started 9th grade. And this is my betta fish Rolland James (call him RJ!) I literally just put him in his 10 gallon tank 5 minutes ago.

I really really dislike the huge pictures that take up my whole screen so I hope these aren't too big:

RJ playing with his reflection:









RJ in the car:









RJ swimming:









I'm doing the fish-in cycle right now (added the Tetra SafeStart) and will be monitoring the tank's ammonia levels. (I hope he'll be okay!) Unfortunately, this is borrowed money as I spent my own money on the tank and so I could only buy one hiding place for RJ. A few barrels stuck together, haha. 

He was bought from Petsmart about a half hour ago. I am fasting him on Sundays, and I'm turning the light off around 10, when I go to sleep. 

Comments, Questions? Anything I'm doing wrong? 

Thanks!

EDIT: In that reflection picture. Does he see his reflection? Or is it only me? I don't want him to be stressed from thinking there is another betta he's looking at..


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's very pretty! You'll want some plants eventually, but since you're limited on money, I'm sure everything will be fine for the time being.
To answer your question, usually they can't see their reflection like that, but they can sometimes. If you position yourself like you see your betta, you can't see your reflection head-on. It's really confusing to explain x.x; Gah.... Sorry -.-;
BUT, the light in an tank DOES make the glass more reflective. Either way, if he does see his reflection he'll probably flare and get worked up for a couple of days, then chill out when he realizes that it's nothing to worry about. Congrats on your betta!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice fish! Took the words right out of my mouth, CR.


----------



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey thanks! He is pretty. I like his purple colors. From looking at that sticky thread, I'm guessing he's a veil tail (not sure)? I picked him because he was the most active in the little cup of his. I hope he's really friendly. I put my head on the tank and looked at him and he came over to me. I hope it's because he was looking at me, and not because of some other reason, haha.

I feel bad for RJ cause he only has one decoration, but I'll work hard again to make some money to buy him some.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup, he's a veil ^_^ Multicolor. A bit of grizzle.

By the way, my brother's name is Ryan, so +1 for you xDD


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice looking betta! Congrats on giving him a good home!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's pretty! And yes, he's a veil tail. Most bettas get verrryyy friendly when they realize you are the food source lol. All mine are! Congrats on your betta!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, you sound like you're really done your research!  Hooray.

Cute betta.  Aquarium decorations are ridiculously expensive, aren't they? :l Sometimes, silk plants are a little less expensive, though. I have a silk plant along with the real plants in my betta's tank and I catch him sleeping on it sometimes.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You can buy cheap silk plants from a craft store. Just make sure they don't have metal any place that it can touch the water. 

Nice fish, welcome to the forum, and you sound knowledgeable already! I'm sure RJ has a great owner in you!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

If you want plants at an affordable price, PetSmart has some rather lovely live plants that are really a lot cheaper than the silk/plastic ones. Sometimes they have them packaged in Topfin containers near the fish area. If they don't have the packaged kinds, they'll have plants growing in the tanks. I really like the water wisteria I got from there. It might shed a few leaves on you but give it time.  Just buy, rinse off, plop in tank. I think it was like $3.99 for a bunch of it or something. I also have a moss ball in my tank.

If they do have the Topfin packaged containers, I REALLY like the anubias nana, $7.99.  They're very hardy and easy to plant.

Your fish looks very happy! Kudos for doing your research. Just keep an eye on those ammonia levels and make sure that your filter isn't pushing him around or sucking him in.


----------



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Ajones -- He is not being sucked or pulled in by the filter, haha. I was worried about that too. 

RJ really likes his hiding spot. But the poor guy has no other hiding spots. Right now he's resting in the barrels. So cute . yeah, I think I'll buy some live plants. Should I add some more gravel then? Cause I think I heard that plants need more gravel than usual.

One thing I have a question about is feeding. How do I know when to feed him? Will he shown signs of hunger? I'm fasting him on sundays so I did not feed him yesterday. I'm a panicker though, so I put two pellets in his tank this morning but I don't think he even touched them or noticed they were there. How long does it take for your fish to find the food? 

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most people feed their fish in the morning and at night. 2-3 pellets each time. They will always act like they're starved to death so don't be tempted to give him more. They're little piggies. lol


----------



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL. I fed him today and he ate it. But now he's acting weird. He's been flaring -- not at me (I know this cause I stick my face by the glass and he doesn't flare), but when my brother was looking at him he flared, and I came into the room and he was swimming against the glass (still is) and was flaring (is not still doing). Maybe he's bored? Is he trying to find the limits of the tank?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Odds are he sees his reflection (Do you have a light for the tank?) and is trying to reach that other male betta, lol. This should end soon, he'll realize there's no betta there and will give up.


----------



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, I do have a light. Actually one of my questions before was if saw his reflection or not, haha. Thanks!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

x.x; Sorry! I forgot to mention that when the lights are on in the tank, they reflection usually gets more noticeable, lol. Sorrryy xDD


----------



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Just wanted to update on RJ. He's doing well. I think now he's connected me with food, because when I come near the tank he swims to the front and comes to the top. I started feeding him Top Fin Betta Pellets. He seems to like them! 

He still fights with his reflection though. I'm still wondering when this is going to stop..


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's really pretty! It's amazing how smart they are. They're an endless source of fascination.


----------



## Rynasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah he really is. PS the betta in your avatar is really pretty. :3


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

hey! nice betta! I'm 15. daniel.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks! That's my Tango. He's my baby.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful betta. I'm sure he'll be fine for quite some time with his little decoration however if/when you chose to go with live plants ALOT of the tubed plants are not even aquatic plants! 
Here is a list of tubed aquatic plants that I know of
Wisteria, hyrophilia (sometimes labeled as compacta) java fern (sometimes labeled as tropica fern) water sprite, amazon swords, anubias, marimo moss balls, christmas moss , hornwort , ambulia, ludwiga, vallis

here are some being sold as aquatic that aren't i would definetely recommend avoiding the below
Kyoto grass
- mondo grass
- brazil sword
- lucky bamboo
Mondo Grass
- Brazilian sword
- lucky bamboo
- dracaenas
Kyoto
peacock ferns


----------

